
How Web Scraping Is Revealing Lobbying and Corruption in Peru - ddebernardy
https://blog.scrapinghub.com/2016/03/09/how-web-scraping-is-revealing-lobbying-and-corruption-in-peru/
======
carlosp420
I am the author of the post, very happy to answer any question.

